# 7-08 & 260



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

well ive been thinking about a "big" game round. i like to read up and get a lot of info and background on a round. ive read a lot on the 7-08 and it sounds like its a good north american big game(lets say up to elk) round. but ive also heard a lot about the 260 but never looked into it much. so what are you guys' experiences and opinions on the 7-08 and 260 for NA big game. whats going to hold out longer(barrel life), have better trajectory, which is going to offer more punch a longer ranges to anchor an animal? btw i am not a reloader. thanks a lot for any help.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

If you are not a reloader i would not bother with either cal. you need to reload to get the full potential out of either one of those rounds


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

All depends what you're after.Both are great calibers for certain purposes.
Might want to read this.
http://demigodllc.com/articles/the-case ... ngton/?p=1


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

There really isn't much difference with the 260 having a bit better sectional density. Otherwise they have very close to the same ballistics. I don't agree with Kurt on having to be a reloader for these calibers. When I got my first 260 I bought a couple boxes of ammo to try the new gun out and collect some brass along the way. Most rounds using the 120 gr. bullets (the weight the 260 was designed around) were good loads that were not much behind the max loads in the books. You may not find much selection at your local stores so you may want to look at ordering if you can. If you would prefer something that is easier to find ammo for locally I would recommend looking at the 308.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

While both the 260 and 7MM08 are great rounds, there is a big draw back to the 260 today. A box of ammo for the 260 is nearly if it isn't now twice the price of 7MM08 ammo. You can get around that by reloading but you stated you don't.
go with the 7MM08 and you won't be disappointed.

 Al


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

alleyyooper said:


> While both the 260 and 7MM08 are great rounds, there is a big draw back to the 260 today. A box of ammo for the 260 is nearly if it isn't now twice the price of 7MM08 ammo. You can get around that by reloading but you stated you don't.
> go with the 7MM08 and you won't be disappointed.
> 
> Al


AL, not sure where you get your info from, but that is not the case in my area or online. Not even close to twice as much in fact they are nearly the same.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shoo..._SEQ_104532480?WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fede...ch=true&Ntk=AllProducts&Ntt=7mm-08&Ntt=7mm-08

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Remi...ch=true&Ntk=AllProducts&Ntt=7mm-08&Ntt=7mm-08


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Why would any one want to pay that much for 20 rounds of ammo and it is not even match quality. 35 bucks for nbt that is crazy for 10 boxes you could be reloading and making a better end product. But i guess if you only shoot a few times a year price would not be that big of deal. those loadings did not even have any of the high bc bullets to take advantage of using those cals. like the amax which is a stone cold killer.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

all im looking to do is hunt deer,antelope, elk, hogs, animals of that sort. personally i wouldnt shoot any of those animals at more than 300 without having serious practice and range time in. so yes accuracy is important, but i do not need match shooting quality out of a hunting rifle. i do not reload now, but maybe sometime later on when i can fund the equipment and have everything i want for reloading.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

The price of ammo amazes me every time I walk by the factory ammo. I was complaining at the cost of bullets (which I still think they have gotten out of hand also) and refuse to by any factory ammo at those prices. I would definately look into getting a reloading setup CoyoteBlitz. You will be much happier in the long run.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

yah i prolly need one, but only being 17, ive got some higher priorities lol. but im just looking for a good round to hunt the sized game i stated, but yet still be able to reach out there a ways and just shoot for fun. ive read and a lot of people like their 7-08s and 260s. out of the two im wondering what would be the better caliber for a non reloader at the moment(if and when i get a setup i can get that much more out of my rifle). something is telling me the 7-08 haha. ya theres other rounds out there, those two have just seemed to have caught my attention tho. and i dont like shooting the same rounds at what ppl i know do, i like to be different.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

You won't go wrong with either one. I would suggest going down to your local sporting good stores and see which one of the rounds you can find the most in stock. If you can't reload at this time, and I can understand where you are coming from, make sure it's one you can run down and buy ammo for. It won't do you much good if you can't find ammo for one or the other.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks guys, all opinions on here help a lot in decision making. to me a lot more than reading a magazine article written by one sole person, here you get info from shooter of the guns and whatnot in question. so of anyone thats already posted, do any of you or have any of you shot a 7-08 or 260?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I have shot both and they will both do what you want them to with ease. Both will shoot out to 1000 on paper, so i would pick the one you can find ammo for. the animals will not notice which one they are shot with dead is dead.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have shot a 7mm-08, but never owned one. I have owned two 260 rifles and one pistol being a Remington XP100R. I have liked them all. I would like to pick up a 260 for my son in the near future.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

While the online stores for ammo are able to jack the prices of 7MM08 and reduce the cost of the 260 so they are equal the local gun shops here in Michigan do not do that.
I have two 7MM08's a Remington 700 mountain rifle I hunt the cramberry bogs with and a Remington model 7 for use in the tight cedar swamps I hunt at our deer camp. My brother in law has the 260 and complains about the cost increase of ammo since he bought it 12 years ago. He is saving his brass so that one day with dies he buys he can come use my equpment to reload. I found a layman challanger press for 10.00 for a friend am looking for another deal for the brother in law.

 Al


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

They are ripping the 260 shooters off in Michigan. The two are the same in my area and I would suggest your brother in law starts ordering online.


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

Of those two, the .260 would be my choice, I don't think either of them are a poor choice by any means. But if you don't re-load, why not just go to a .308? I know the .308 isn't as cool and sexy as the 7mm-08, .260, and others.....but it will certainly be much more economical to shoot and will do all that you are asking for....OH, and rounds will be available pretty much anyplace you can find ammo at.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Brother In law will be reloading some time after Christmas, all the goodies are on his wish list.
He said it would be nice if he could sell a couple ofhouses too.

 Al


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

I looked at the 260 but the there are very few gun makers manufacturing that caliber anymore (same with 243 wssm) and very few sporting goods stores carry them - it may be you limiting factor. It is a sign to me the 260 is going by the wayside and the guns and shells will be hard to find /expensive.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I just got into neck turning. I am using 284 Winchester and sizing them down to 6.5 caliber for my 6.5X284. It would be easy to size 308 down, but you may have to have a 7-08 die, neck them to that, then to 260. You have a case neck that is thick and needs to be turned down to .014 or .015 depending on your chamber. Anyway, my point is there is a lot of 308 brass out there for 7-08 and 260 shooters.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

i was looking at savages today in class and they have a few chambered in 260, and im sure you could custom order a rifle to the caliber you wanted. ive talked a lil with the savage custom shop before, they were helpful and i doubt there would be any trouble with it.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Centerfire said:


> I looked at the 260 but the there are very few gun makers manufacturing that caliber anymore (same with 243 wssm) and very few sporting goods stores carry them - it may be you limiting factor. It is a sign to me the 260 is going by the wayside and the guns and shells will be hard to find /expensive.


The .260 is making a very big come back and there will be brass( rumor is lapua is going to manufacute some) and componets for many years to come. I would say the wssm is a poor comparison to the .260. You can go on snipershide and find no less than 30 .260 if you search the forsale section i would guess. Just think what the internet broker sites have.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

i never thought too highly of the wsm and wssm's. to me they seemed like a quick way to push some extra fps out of an already established round. most people that push the fps are reloaders and they can do that without a new developed round. maybe they were a way to get the extra fps for non reloaders, but then why not just change up the loading. who knows, thats just my opinion.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

there is more to the wsm than just fps, if it just matches the standard round it does it in a short action. Which means if you build on a long action using a wsm you can load out long enough to take adcantage of some bullet offerings such a bergers which generally like to be jammed.


----------

